
Best mechanical keyboard in 2015? - comatory
I&#x27;ve been spending more time coding on my Macbook and the keys are nice but I wish for more feedback. I&#x27;ve tried few mechanical keyboards and I think I like that.<p>I don&#x27;t know much about them but I&#x27;d like for the keyboard to be:<p>1&#x2F; illuminated with backlight
2&#x2F; standard layout like normal keyboards have
3&#x2F; usb
4&#x2F; classic look<p>I&#x27;ve seen Das Keyboard which doesn&#x27;t look bad but it looks kinda glossy to me, I worry it&#x27;d look really dirty.<p>I really like the look of Happy Hacking keyboard but layout seems to be a bit strange - I don&#x27;t mind the delete key and relocated backlash button but I worry I might miss ALT key. I&#x27;ll be using this with OS X a lot so I don&#x27;t want to relearn everything.<p>Any ideas?
======
brudgers
It's not mechanical, but the Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000 is worth trying
because it sits comfortably in the lap. For me, this makes it better than any
keyboard with a rectangular layout. No wrist arch. No "where do my elbows go?"
In EMACS the symmetrical Alt and Ctrl keys are a huge advantage.

Like many Microsoft products, this is something that comes out of the fact
that employees spend a lot of time typing at the computer. It's the kind of
product that comes from dogfooding.

It's the AK-47 of keyboards.

~~~
Someone1234
I really like the Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000 but managed to kill two due
exclusively to drink spillages. After my second then $40 keyboard went bye bye
in a split second, I switched to the much more cost effective Microsoft
Comfort Curve 3000 ($13/each).

The Comfort Curve 3000 isn't for everyone. It feels more likely a laptop
keyboard and is definitely NOT what the OP is after (since it feels more like
his Macbook Pro than the Ergonomic 4000).

~~~
jarcane
I love the shape of the Comfort Curve, but the cheap rubbery keys played merry
hell on my fingers. I eventually gave it up to the wife.

~~~
serf
that seems to change over time. I just bought my fourth one, and comparing it
to my third it's noticeably stiffer.

------
wmoxam
Matias! [http://matias.ca](http://matias.ca)

I use Mini as my daily keyboard
([http://matias.ca/minitactilepro/mac/](http://matias.ca/minitactilepro/mac/))

The upcoming Ergo Pro looks great (if pricy)
[http://matias.ca/ergopro/pc/](http://matias.ca/ergopro/pc/)

~~~
brudgers
Looks like it only has one Ctrl key. Not ideal for Emacs.

~~~
wmoxam
The mini has two:

[http://matias.ca/minitactilepro/mac/viewer/2.jpg](http://matias.ca/minitactilepro/mac/viewer/2.jpg)

------
nickysielicki
Buy a particular model for the form factor and any features you want or don't
want. (I like tenkey-less without backlight)

But most important than anything is the switches. I have cherry MX greens, and
I think they're great for typists.

[http://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_MX_Green](http://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_MX_Green)

PS: One think you might not like about the Das Keyboard is that their USB
models use multiple USB ports for n-key rollover and a USB hub and backlight
and stuff like that, or at least the model a friend had did.

~~~
pushplay
I have a Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate and I can vouch for the excellent build
quality. Cherry MX Blue switches are loud (and I wouldn't use them in an
office), but the tactile experience is immensely satisfying.

At work I have a Leopold Tactile Touch "Otaku" Keyboard
([http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&...](http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rtabn)).
The switches are Cherry MX Brown, which are quieter but not as satisfying. The
build quality on this keyboard isn't quite as solid either.

I don't think Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate had a Brown MX ultimate at the
time I bought the Leopold or I probably would have bought that. If noise is an
issue I also recommend keyboard landing pads
([https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,slpads&pi...](https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,slpads&pid=sl120_cs)).

Both keyboards are blank which has made me a better typist. I also enjoy the
reaction it gets when people come to my desk.

------
zabador
I use a WASD keyboard with brown switches. Love it. You can customize your
colors and layout too. I went with an all black with blank keys. Looks really
nice.

[http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/](http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/)

------
Zekio
you might wanna take a look at codekeyboards.com seems like the type you are
looking for.

~~~
mercnet
I highly recommend them if you are looking for a basic and clean looking
mechanical keyboard with a backlight. I own CODE 104-Key Cherry MX Green and
love the key feedback on it. The only negative is the price but I feel it is
worth for the durability. My cat knocked it off my desk and it left a small
dent in the floor.

~~~
comatory
Well i'll be buying the keyboard to last me for at least next 5 years. So far
I like Code keyboards the best. Don't know much about switches though, I want
something tactile but if it's super loud I don't know..

------
pizza
I'm using a KUL ES-87 Tenkeyless keyboard with Cherry MX Blue switches. I
don't use numpads like.. ever.. so the desk space I saved by ditching it is
way more useful to me. No backlight, though.

------
ksherlock
I love my unicomp ([http://pckeyboard.com](http://pckeyboard.com)). Some
people know it as the IBM Model M. No backlight, though.

------
stonemetal
Maybe the Corsair K70. It claims to be a gaming keyboard, but it is a fairly
standard keyboard layout.

~~~
jackgolding
I have one - very happy with the quality and price

